

Apple’s iMessage Encryption Has One Major Security Flaw - headShrinker
http://www.wired.com/2015/09/apple-fighting-privacy-imessage-still-problems/

======
joshstrange
> It’s unclear why Apple has not implemented some sort of manual verification
> method. The company did not respond to a request for comment.

Uh because most people would have no clue what it meant/did and just be more
confused. Don't get me wrong I'd live this feature but I'm in minority and
even with it I'd probably only rarely check the keys against friends.

Just because something is possible (showing key fingerprint) doesn't make it
"unclear" why it hasn't been implemented....

~~~
interpol_p
I agree, I found that aspect of the article confusing as well. It's very clear
why it isn't part of iMessage.

Though you could make the argument that by allowing manual key verification,
Apple increases its trust with technical and privacy-conscious users. And
while the vast majority of people might never know the feature exists, the
technical users would become strong evangelists for the company's products.

It's a good long-term strategy for Apple to try to get the privacy and
technically minded users on their side.

